# Need To stay away from hackers



## samrulez (Jul 2, 2006)

Hi guys,
          From a few days...I am getting messages from Kaspersky that 'An attemp to hack has been made'......
From.....
1>Intrusion.Win.MSSQL.worm.Helkern! Attacker's IP: 61.187.200.10. 
2>Intrusion.Win.DCOM.exploit! Attacker's IP: 59.182.52.187. 
3>Intrusion.Win.LSASS.exploit! Attacker's IP: 59.182.40.30.

But the IP keeps changing ...each attack has its own IP.....
Are these viruses/worms etc...on my pc...or they are on some server...

Plz tell me how to remove them...I'm really scared...

This is the Kaspersky Report
--------x--------x---------x-------x------x--------x------x-------x-------x------x--------x---




Anti-Hacker
-----------
Attacks detected:	4
Time of last attack:	7/2/2006 7:53:01 PM
Start time:	7/2/2006 5:50:43 PM
Duration:	02:10:01


Network attacks
---------------
Time	Attack description	Source	Protocol	Local port
----	------------------	------	--------	----------
7/2/2006 7:06:42 PM	Intrusion.Win.MSSQL.worm.Helkern	4.155.63.147	UDP	1434
7/2/2006 7:24:39 PM	Intrusion.Win.MSSQL.worm.Helkern	61.150.61.95	UDP	1434
7/2/2006 7:33:49 PM	Intrusion.Win.LSASS.exploit	59.182.40.30	TCP	445
7/2/2006 7:53:01 PM	Intrusion.Win.MSSQL.worm.Helkern	66.111.241.92	UDP	1434


Banned hosts
------------
Time	Host
----	----
7/2/2006 7:06:42 PM	4.155.63.147
7/2/2006 7:24:39 PM	61.150.61.95
7/2/2006 7:33:49 PM	59.182.40.30
7/2/2006 7:53:01 PM	66.111.241.92


Application activity
--------------------
Time	Application name	Command line	Rule name	Application PID	Action	Direction	Protocol	Remote address	Remote port	Local host	Local port
----	----------------	------------	---------	---------------	------	---------	--------	--------------	-----------	----------	----------


Packet filtering
----------------
Time	Rule name	Action	Direction	Protocol	Remote address	Remote port	Local host	Local port
----	---------	------	---------	--------	--------------	-----------	----------	----------


----------



## kalpik (Jul 2, 2006)

Dont worry.. They are not on ur PC, and they were blocked sucessfully.. Dont worry.. Even i get them a lot!


----------



## samrulez (Jul 2, 2006)

kalpik said:
			
		

> Dont worry.. They are not on ur PC, and they were blocked sucessfully.. Dont worry.. Even i get them a lot!



Can u tell me what exactly are they??Where are they?


----------



## kalpik (Jul 2, 2006)

They are works on other's PC trying to attack you..


----------



## x69x (Feb 18, 2007)

hello guys i , just register on this site for u, to tell the solution for that  problem

get this software and run it 

*www.firewallleaktester.com/wwdc.htm

*www.firewallleaktester.com/tools/wwdc.exe

*www.firewallleaktester.com/images_site/wwdc.jpg



this will just close ur open ports and edit ur registry  and keep ur pc safe from attacks


hope it will help u 
 regarding any other problems u can pm on yahoo mssgr  at :anti.y4hoo_jatt@yahoo.com

best of luck

kaspersky is best anti virus


----------



## 24online (Feb 18, 2007)

i use Jetico which is free firewall... sometimes i see that some Local IP attack by svchost.exe but i block... but isp has good firewall.. also if there is virus/spyware in pc/server, i get mail from isp...


----------



## kiranindia (Jan 22, 2008)

Thank you @x69x


----------



## Ecko (Jan 22, 2008)

I use ZA  (baap of all) though Comodo is good 2


----------



## utsav (Jan 22, 2008)

kiranindia said:


> Thank you @x69x



man just see the last post date


----------

